# Saddle Rub back of thighs?



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Just a quick question here regarding some rubbing/friction I'm feeling from my saddle. I currently have a 143mm Specialize Toupe and I'm feeling some rubbing/friction on the back of my thighs with the saddle. It seems like the part where the saddle flares wider is rubbing a bit on the back of my legs. It doesn't feel uncomfortable at the moment but I'm not sure if this should be happening.... If I purposely sit farther up on the saddle this doesn't happen but then I'm perched on the saddle nose in quite an uncomfortable position. 

Any idea's what might be going on? Is this normal? Should I try a 130mm or should I bump the saddle back a bit?

The saddle feels like it is supporting my weight decently however the issue is the back of leg/thigh rub....

Thanks!


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a similar thing going on. A more abrupt narrowing might take care of this problem.
I like a high saddle that is far forward, so my thighs move back quite a bit when I pedal at the bottom / upstroke. 
I plan on trying to attain a saddle similar to Kontact's, but I haven't thrown the money at it yet. Also realize this is just what I think and how I will potentially cure my own problem, do with the info what you will.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Saddles are such a huge variable, as you are finding out. Some saddles are quite flat side-side with little downward contour on the rear and little "side skirt". Saddles like the Toupe and Fizik Antares are good examples of this. And yes they can be problematic with the buttocks rubbing on the sharp-ish flare section. Other saddles have more curve side-side on the rear and also more material along the sides and may reduce this condition, examples being the Fizik Aliante and the Selle Italia Turbomatic.

Personally, I can't ride a flat saddle with sharp edges. The edges dig into my legs and cause discomfort and in some cases cause pilling and damage to my bib shorts. I need a saddle that has a side-side curve and extends down lower on the sides (Aliante, Turbomatic).


----------



## zduchene (Nov 14, 2011)

I recently bought a Fizik Arione saddle and have had great luck in the comfort department. I had a Specialized Avatar on there before and the problem was that it was collapsing in the center where it is split, basically it was not stiff enough for me. The Fizik is not too expensive either, which was nice.

Sometimes it also takes a few different ones before you find the one that fits you right. Until then a lot of Anti-Chafe will help a little....


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Eric_H said:


> Saddles are such a huge variable, as you are finding out. Some saddles are quite flat side-side with little downward contour on the rear and little "side skirt". Saddles like the Toupe and Fizik Antares are good examples of this. And yes they can be problematic with the buttocks rubbing on the sharp-ish flare section. Other saddles have more curve side-side on the rear and also more material along the sides and may reduce this condition, examples being the Fizik Aliante and the Selle Italia Turbomatic.
> 
> Personally, I can't ride a flat saddle with sharp edges. The edges dig into my legs and cause discomfort and in some cases cause pilling and damage to my bib shorts. I need a saddle that has a side-side curve and extends down lower on the sides (Aliante, Turbomatic).


So your thinking it is the saddle edges then? This makes sense as when I bumped the saddle a bit back causing me to sit more forward it seemed to help the problem/minimize the rubbing. I can still feel a bit but it's not as bad now.

Any ideas on if a 130mm Toupe might be the right option or a Selle Italia SLR? The SLR is intriguing because it seems to specifically mention that it's shape is designed to minimize any leg contact/chaffing. 

Anyone have any suggestions for flatter saddles with down turned edges?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

The SLR was changed in 2011 to have a little extra material where the back of the thighs contact the saddle. The older versions definitely had a sharp edge. You might want to consider trying the Selle Italia Flite, it has distinctly turned down edges.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for flatter saddles with down turned edges?


Selle SMP Dynamic.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Eric_H said:


> The SLR was changed in 2011 to have a little extra material where the back of the thighs contact the saddle. The older versions definitely had a sharp edge. You might want to consider trying the Selle Italia Flite, it has distinctly turned down edges.


So If I'm following this correct the newest SLR has "softer edges" and would be more of what I'm looking for? I might look into the flite, test rode one a bit back though and before I got 5miles my soft tissue was crying...



kbwh said:


> Selle SMP Dynamic.


I might look into that although the price could keep me from buying one for quite a bit...need to save up


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Also consider a saddle with large side skirts like the old 1980s classic re-issues or a Brooks. The skirts prevent the exact issue you're having by having the saddle surface bend softly and go down the thigh a bit so that the edge can't stab you. It's the turned-down edge carried to the extreme, so to speak. The downside of these saddles usually is weight and style, but so what. If a few extra grams and retro styling buy all-day comfort, it's a good deal.


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

ISM Adamo, Prologo, Selle San Marco


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

TM-17 said:


> ISM Adamo, Prologo, Selle San Marco


What exactly by Prologo and Selle San Marco? I get the Adamo but the other two I'm not exactly sure which from their lines I should be looking at.

I figure right now I'm going to try and pick up a 130mm Toupe and see how that compares to the 143mm. From this I should be able to tell if the 130mm size is "too narrow" for me. If it's not than the smaller size and saddle should eliminate the back of leg problem as well.

If it is too small than I'll start looking again at saddles like Prologo and something else in ~143mm size.

Any other suggestions or ideas? Or does anyone have a 130mm Toupe for sale by chance...


----------

